
Scio Kickstarter blocked due to IP dispute - jasonlaramburu
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/903107259/scio-your-sixth-sense-a-pocket-molecular-sensor-fo
======
jasonlaramburu
This was a very popular (multimillion dollar) Kickstarter campaign for a
handheld molecular sensor, Scio. I've been a patient and happy backer for a
couple years now. Backers were just informed that the campaign has been
removed from KS due to an intellectual property dispute. I understand delays
occur, but I've never heard of KS taking down a prominent campaign over an IP
issue. Has anyone seen this before? Is there any hope of getting the product
at this point?

